# Apocalyptic Fiction



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's a list of recent novels I've read that deal with apocalyptic catastrophes. Many are Prepper friendly. All are entertaining. I'm including links. I bought all of these as ebooks but many are also available in print.

The Dying Time: Impact by Raymond Dean White (Book One in The Dying Time Trilogy)
Amazon.com: The Dying Time: Impact (The Dying Time Trilogy Book 1) eBook: Raymond Dean White, Duane Lindsay: Kindle Store

After The Dying Time by Raymond Dean White (Book Two in The Dying Time Trilogy)
http://www.amazon.com/AFTER-THE-DYI..._kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AH1GMPJEX86VSG422FB

Sedulity: Impact by David Forsyth (Sedulity Saga 1)
Amazon.com: Sedulity (Book One) Impact (Sedulity Saga 1) eBook: David Forsyth, William Rosenthal: Kindle Store

Sedulity 2: Aftershock (Book 2 in the Sedulity Saga) by David Forsyth 
Amazon.com: Sedulity 2: Aftershock (Sedulity Saga) eBook: David Forsyth, Felicia Sullivan, William Rosenthal: Kindle Store

One Second After by Williiam Forstchen
Amazon.com: One Second After eBook: William R. Forstchen, Newt Gingrich, William D. Sanders: Kindle Store

The Jakarta Pandemic by Steven Konkoly
Amazon.com: The Jakarta Pandemic: Prequel to The Perseid Collapse Post Apocalyptic Series eBook: Steven Konkoly: Kindle Store

The Perseid Collapse by Steven Konkoly
The Perseid Collapse (The Perseid Collapse Post Apocalyptic Series Book 1) - Kindle edition by Steven Konkoly. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Event Horizon by Steven Konkoly
Event Horizon (The Perseid Collapse Post Apocalyptic Series Book 2) - Kindle edition by Steven Konkoly. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

This is all I have time to post for now. The Dying Time: Impact and The Jakarta Pandemic are probably the two most Prepper friendly of the lot since they detail preps and prep usage and name specific brands as well as exploring grim situations Preppers might encounter. The Dying Time: Impact even has an excellent appendix with links at the back of the book.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wryter said:


> Here's a list of recent novels I've read that deal with apocalyptic catastrophes. Many are Prepper friendly. All are entertaining. I'm including links. I bought all of these as ebooks but many are also available in print.
> 
> The Dying Time: Impact by Raymond Dean White (Book One in The Dying Time Trilogy)
> Amazon.com: The Dying Time: Impact (The Dying Time Trilogy Book 1) eBook: Raymond Dean White, Duane Lindsay: Kindle Store
> ...


Thanks Wryter.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Bout to go away again and needed some more books I read. Thanks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A couple book recommendations--
Going home
Surviving home
By A. American
Two books about a survivalist in Florida who walks 200 miles home after an EMP attack, 
and afterwords.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have always liked ; what do we do now captain, we are being over run, cpt replies " we die, and take as many to hell with us as we go!"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the A. American stuff.

Of course, there's nothing like the grand daddy of them all, "Alas, Babylon", and my personal favorite "Lucifer's Hammer".

I really enjoyed the entire "299 Days" series except the last one, the 43 Colonels, which frankly I asked for a refund on (I am an audiobook guy, I am "out and about" a LOT).

Also, although they are more SF than pure survivalism, John RIngo's Posleen War series (A Hymn Before Battle, Gust Front, etc) is excellent and many are now free to download via the publisher.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

tango said:


> A couple book recommendations--
> Going home
> Surviving home
> By A. American
> ...


Happily there are three more in the series as well! One of my favorites. There is also the excellent Matt Bracken EFAD Trilogy which was got me into the genre.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Happily there are three more in the series as well! One of my favorites. There is also the excellent Matt Bracken EFAD Trilogy which was got me into the genre.


Cool. I had not heard of these, I just got it on kindle unlimited. The audio book add on was only $1.99 that way. Was needing to find a new book to start tonight, #1 it is


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd like to add "77 Days in September" and "Daunting Days of Winter" by Ray Gorham to the list.
http://www.amazon.com/Days-Septembe...28756804&sr=1-1&keywords=77+days+in+september

Daunting Days of Winter (The Kyle Tait Series Book 2) - Kindle edition by Ray Gorham, Jodi Gorham. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

And those of you who loved "Lucifer's Hammer" should really like "The Dying Time: Impact" and "After The Dying Time" by Raymond Dean White.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P8E15VQ

Amazon.com: AFTER THE DYING TIME: Book 2 in The Dying Time Trilogy eBook: Raymond Dean White, Duane Lindsay, Jane White: Kindle Store


----------

